# Schauspieler Leslie Nielsen ("Die nackte Kanone") ist tot



## Tokko (29 Nov. 2010)

*Der beliebte kanadische Komiker und Schauspieler Leslie Nielsen ist tot.







Der aus Filme wie "Die unglaubliche Reise in einem verrückten Flugzeug" oder als Lt. Frank Drebin in "Die nackte Kanone" bekannte Schauspieler starb lt. Aussage seines Neffen Doug Nielsen in einen Krankenhaus in Fort Lauderdale, Florida im Kreise seiner Familie an einer Lungenentzündung.

Leslie was viermal verheiratet und hatte 2 Kinder aus seiner zweiten Ehe, Maura und Thea Nielsen.


Leslie Nielsen wurde 84 Jahre.



​*


----------



## AMUN (29 Nov. 2010)

Ein toller Schauspieler... ich habe seine Filme sehr gemocht


----------



## Stefan102 (29 Nov. 2010)

Sehr schade - mir habe seine Filme sehr gefallen bzw. gefallen mir immer noch.
Und ich denke mal, er wird in diesen auch weiterleben!


----------



## Holylulu (29 Nov. 2010)

Ein großer Spaßmacher ist von uns gegangen. R.I.P. Leslie.


----------



## Q (29 Nov. 2010)

Ooooch, is wahr?  Danke für die Info.


----------



## Mandalorianer (29 Nov. 2010)

*Ach das stimmt ein mal wieder traurig  mögest du in Frieden ruhen Leslie *


----------



## frank63 (29 Nov. 2010)

R.I.P. Wir werden Dich vermissen..


----------



## Punisher (29 Nov. 2010)

R.i.p.


----------



## Chamser81 (29 Nov. 2010)

Wird mir in guter Erinnerung bleiben.

R.I.P


----------



## pabolino (29 Nov. 2010)

R.I.P. Danke für vielen schönen und vor allem lustigen Filme Leslie!


----------



## itsjustme (29 Nov. 2010)

Ein Mann, der gute Erinnerungen hinterläßt. Da gibts ne Menge andere dir mir einfallen, bei denen das nicht so sein wird.
Seufz.


----------



## JayP (29 Nov. 2010)

Schade um einen großartigen Schauspieler, den ich vor allem wegen der Nackte Kanone Filme kannte, aber auch als genialen Gastdarsteller bei ua Columbo:thumbup:

Wird mir zumindest immer in Erinnerung bleiben der gute Leslie


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (29 Nov. 2010)

Ich fand ihn auch gut in Scary Movie 3+4


----------

